# Need a tv/monitor for console gaming.



## springs113 (Aug 13, 2013)

I would prefer to buy an hdtv between 24"-32" to use for my ps3/4 fps games.  I need one with low input lag and fast response time.  
Does led vs lcd matter?
60hz vs 120hz?
I have  the  ultrasharp 2711 but I use that for my pc, my other 2 hdtvs here my sony 40s5100 and my lg 55lw5600... they all have the same response time but the dell seems to be quite a bit faster imho when it comes to the input lag.

I was wondering does tv size actually help reduce lag as you decrease the tv size itself? even if it shares the same response time?  Or is it all perception?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 13, 2013)

Monitors typically have the lowest response time. 120Hz monitors are great if your source can run at 120 FPS, but your console will only run at 30. A 144Hz, 1ms monitor also exists (BenQ versions exist but those are only cheaper in Europe). ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms (GTG) HDMI Widesc...


----------



## springs113 (Aug 13, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Monitors typically have the lowest response time. 120Hz monitors are great if your source can run at 120 FPS, but your console will only run at 30. A 144Hz, 1ms monitor also exists (BenQ versions exist but those are only cheaper in Europe). ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms (GTG) HDMI Widesc...



I know about monitors being better in that aspect but always thought against buying one for my console.  This monitor would be primarily used for fps games such as cod, bf.


----------



## kn00tcn (Aug 16, 2013)

console will be 60 (maybe games will be 30 sure)

led = backlight, as opposed to the older more power consuming ccfl backlights, it's still an lcd (the film of pixels is lcd)

response time is eh... your eyes cause motion blur, the only way to counter that is by flickering a black frame (makes 120hz monitors with this feature very tempting)

for your usage, sounds like input lag is what you care about most, not colors, not light, not really response per se


----------



## springs113 (Aug 16, 2013)

kn00tcn said:


> console will be 60 (maybe games will be 30 sure)
> 
> led = backlight, as opposed to the older more power consuming ccfl backlights, it's still an lcd (the film of pixels is lcd)
> 
> ...



Well yes idc about color if i want to depict those at their finest moments i have the dell u2711 and a couple awesomely rated hdtv sets... but for my first person shooters on my console I went along with the vizio razor led e series model and it fits the bill quite well.


----------

